# Strikemaster auger problems



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Anyone have a strikemaster auger approx. 4 yrs old and have any problems with it running poorly?
Im almost to the point of getting rid of and getting a jiffy propane.
Carb rebuilt 2 yrs ago, and after that stopped using ethanol gas, and drained gas, ran at end of season till out of gas.
Any one know a certified strikemaster mech. Or a good small engine mech let me know, thanks Matt ( pm or text (330)931-6084


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Is it a 2 stroke?


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Those carburetors re super simple. If you can get it off the engine take it to any lawn mower shop and get a carb rebuild kit for it. Usually there is a small rubber diaphragm that cracks or gets a pin hole in it making starting a pain and keeping it running a pain. I used to work on mowers, weedeaters, snowblowers etc. I know a lot of people drain the gas and run engine til it dies. Personally I don't empty the gas in any of my weedeaters, snow blowers, chain saws etc to keep the diaphragm from drying out and cracking or getting pin hole. Just started up a chain saw a month or so ago after it sat or about 3 years. Dumped the old gas put in new gas fired it right up. That's just personally how I do it I know it's not how it's recommended to store them so no bashing lol


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

smokingbarrel said:


> Those carburetors re super simple. If you can get it off the engine take it to any lawn mower shop and get a carb rebuild kit for it. Usually there is a small rubber diaphragm that cracks or gets a pin hole in it making starting a pain and keeping it running a pain. I used to work on mowers, weedeaters, snowblowers etc. I know a lot of people drain the gas and run engine til it dies. Personally I don't empty the gas in any of my weedeaters, snow blowers, chain saws etc to keep the diaphragm from drying out and cracking or getting pin hole. Just started up a chain saw a month or so ago after it sat or about 3 years. Dumped the old gas put in new gas fired it right up. That's just personally how I do it I know it's not how it's recommended to store them so no bashing lol


X2


----------



## Ty-Tara (Oct 26, 2014)

I also have a StrikeMaster Lazer Mag gas auger. When I store it at the end of the each season my preference is to put fuel stabilizer in the tank and leave the tank full until the next season. Since I have had it I have had some problems getting it started for the first time some years. I have found out though that if I get new gas at the beginning of each year the starting problem goes away. I have only had to replace the spark plug once since I have had this auger but it can't hurt to replace the old one just to make sure that the plug was not the problem. Over the years I have had this auger it has preformed well for me. Hope this helps. Good luck.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Yeah the main thing is keeping that diaphragm wet. It's tiny so it doesn't take much to damage it. Service places charge arm and leg for simple fixes it's cheaper to do it on your own. Maybe $10-$15 for carb rebuild kit if that. Get a can of carb cleaner that's not super harsh. Some of those carbs have small nylon balls in them and if wrong carb cleaner is used it will damage them and since they are concealed you won't notice until trying o start it. Wherever you get carb kit get the carb cleaner is best way to go to be safe.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I had a tricky on/off toggle switch on one that gave me fits. Replaced it and then it was good as new. It would ground out the spark intermittently.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I went through a carb rebuild on my lazer mag express, lasted one season and could not get it back running right, then sold it to leadcore bean and he redid it also. Not sure how it has been since. It was a great Auger for numerous years until the carb went then like I told lcb I just gave up on it in pure frustration. Strikemaster does have an authorized repair center in Minnesota that does awesome work.


----------

